# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  مدل كيبورد مخصوص يك برنامه نويس

## شاپرک

مدل كيبوردي كه شما داريد چيه؟ ازش راضي هستي؟
براي يك برنامه نويس كه مدت زمان زيادي پاي كامپيوتر است چه مدلي پيشنهاد ميكنيد؟
مهمترين ويژگيها :
- ارگونومیک بودن
- کم صدا بودن

----------


## vcldeveloper

*Microsoft Curve Keyboard 2000*



*Microsoft Curve Keyboard 4000*



خودم مورد اول رو دارم. مورد دوم ارگونومی بهتری داره، کیفیتش هم بهتر هست، اما طراحی اش رادیکال هست، و ممکنه نتونید خیلی بهش عادت کنید، یا اینکه بعد از عادت کردن بهش، نتونید به راحتی با کیبوردهای معمولی کار کنید. طراحی مدل اول محافظه کارانه تر هست، من هم به همین جهت انتخابش کردم.

هر دو کیبورد کم سر و صدا هستند، تنها کلیدی که کمی صدا ازش بلند میشه، Space هست، مابقی بسیار کم صدا (تقریبا بی صدا) هستند.

----------


## مهران رسا

بعد اینا چینی هستن؟ ساخت امریکا هستن؟ اصلش توی بازار پیدا میشه؟

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> بعد اینا چینی هستن؟ ساخت امریکا هستن؟ اصلش توی بازار پیدا میشه؟


http://www.digikala.com/?Products=Co...ey-Mic-CCK2000
http://www.orado.com/item-892.htm

----------


## vcldeveloper

> بعد اینا چینی هستن؟ ساخت امریکا هستن؟ اصلش توی بازار پیدا میشه؟


اصل و فرع نداره؛ همشون ساخت چین هستند، چه اونی که اینجا توی ایران فروخته میشه، چه اونی که زیر دست بیل گیتس هست! کارخانه مایکروسافت در چین هست.

----------


## JaguarXF

Logitech Illuminated Keyboard

http://www.logitech.com/keyboards/keyboard/devices/4740

----------


## amirjalili

برای من کیبوردی مهمه که دکمه های اضافه در گوشه و کنار نداشته باشه. دکمه اینتر بزرگ با شکل غیر مستطیل یعنی مثل شکل بالا و دکمه space بزرگ داشته باشه.

----------


## AlgorithmX

کیبورد من : هیچ دکمه اضافی نداره و شبیه به دکمه های لب تاپه (شکل دکمه هاش نه چیدمتنشون!) و مهمترین چیزی که خیلی باهاش حال میکنم اصلا صدا نداره! حتی اگه دکمه اینتر رو با تمام قدرتت بزنی ، آخ نمیگه!

----------


## شاپرک

> کیبورد من : هیچ دکمه اضافی نداره و شبیه به دکمه های لب تاپه (شکل دکمه هاش نه چیدمتنشون!) و مهمترین چیزی که خیلی 
> باهاش حال میکنم اصلا صدا نداره! حتی اگه دکمه اینتر رو با تمام قدرتت بزنی ، آخ نمیگه!


اسم مدلش همينه ديگه : كيبورد من !!!!!

----------


## eshpilen

کیبورد Eshpilen7000 مخصوص تایپ پستهای 7000 کاراکتری در فرومها.
دارای سینتاکس هایلات.
دارای فلش مموری داخلی 6 گیگ.
دارای کلیدهای Z1 تا Z12 مخصوص تایپ خودکار کلمات و اصطلاحات عامیانه (بطور مثال: بتوچه، بی سواد، بی شعور، پشمک و غیره).
دارای کلید شورتکات اینترنتی به سایتهای barnamenevis.org، wikipedia.org، gnu.org، stallman.org و بعضی سایتهای مفید و متداول دیگر.
مجهز به فیلترشکن داخلی.
و کلی امکانات دیگه.
جهت تهیه به آدرس www.eshpilen-keyboards.org/7000 مراجعه نمایید.

ضمنا در این سایت بعضی از کیبوردهای تاریخی eshpilen که دچار سانحه گشته اند (اکثرا بر اثر تایپ بسیار زیاد) برای موزه ها و علاقمندان به تاریخ علم، مجموعه داران و عجایب جهان به فروش گذاشته شده اند.

----------


## JaguarXF

همونی که گذاشتم سر و صدای کیبردهاش هم خیلی کمه . اصلا یکی از فاکتورهام برای خریدنش بوده. 
دکمه اینتر بزرگ هم همین طور. 
وایرلس هم هست . ریسیور وایرلسش هم unifying هست یعنی ماوس و کیبرد جفتشون به یک ریسیور میفرستند لازم نیست دو تا پورت رو اشغال کنند. سایز ریسیور هم خیای کوچک هست. نیم بند انگشت.
چراغهای کیبردهاش هم سنسور داره٬! وقتی دستتون رو نزدیک کیبرد میکنید روشن میشه. نور چراغها رو هم خودش نسبت به تاریکی محیط تنظیم میکنه
حس تایپ کردن و کیبردهاش هم جنس موادش مشخصه که خوبه . هم نرمی کلیدهاش. 

اون کیبرد ارگونومیک های ماکروسافت هم قبلش تست کردم . ولی دوست نداشتم . به غیر از ارگونومیک بودن هیچ کدوم از کیفیت های بالا رو نداشت. 

بعد کلا طرز نشستن و موقعیت و زاویه دست و مچ شما هست که بسیار مهم تر هست تا مدل کیبرد. قبلا لینک به یک سری keyboard tray داده بودم. اون مهم تره

----------


## eshpilen

Eshpilen7000 از همش بهتره.
تنها کیبوردی بوده که دکمه هاش ذوب نشدن.
ضمنا اونم وایرلسه. تازه اطلاعاتش رو از طریق سیم کشی برق خونه عبور میده که باند فرکانسی اشغال نشه.
کافیه دوشاخهء کیبورد رو وصل کنید به پریز برق. کامپیوتر هم که وصله به پریز.
این یه اختراع جالب در زمینهء کیبوردهای وایرلس بوده که تنها در انحصار کمپانی اشپیلن هست.

ضمنا انگشت که به دکمه هاش نزدیک میشه نه تنها روشن میشه بلکه خود دکمه ها میان بالا تا بخورن به انگشت شما و زحمت و انرژی مصرفی شما کاهش پیدا بکنه.

----------


## ras-amir

مال من یکی رو اصلا نمی دونم مارکش چیه ولی خوبه !
مستطیل ساده . یه دیقه ببینم مارکش چیه؟...............................

نمی دونم روش نوشته فوکوس و دی پی !

----------


## شاپرک

> *Microsoft Curve Keyboard 2000*
> 
> 
> 
> *Microsoft Curve Keyboard 4000*
> 
> 
> 
> خودم مورد اول رو دارم. مورد دوم ارگونومی بهتری داره، کیفیتش هم بهتر هست، اما طراحی اش رادیکال هست، و ممکنه نتونید خیلی بهش عادت کنید، یا اینکه بعد از عادت کردن بهش، نتونید به راحتی با کیبوردهای معمولی کار کنید. طراحی مدل اول محافظه کارانه تر هست، من هم به همین جهت انتخابش کردم.
> ...



ميشه بگين مدل اول رو از كجا ميشه تهيه كرد؟ خريد اينترنتي سراغ دارين؟

----------


## JaguarXF

> ميشه بگين مدل اول رو از كجا ميشه تهيه كرد؟ خريد اينترنتي سراغ دارين؟



 من اسم کیبوردی که میخواستی رو های لایت کردم و کپی پیست کردم داخل سایتی به نام گوگل دات کام و برای اینکه بیشتر نتایج فارسی ببینم یک کمله *خرید* هم گذاشتم بغلش و به یکی از دهها جوابی که سوالت میتونه داشته باشه رسیدم.  اصلا سخت نبود. اصلا  .

http://www.takrayan.ir/takrayan/main...at.asp?catid=7

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ميشه بگين مدل اول رو از كجا ميشه تهيه كرد؟ خريد اينترنتي سراغ دارين؟


دیجی کالا باید داشته باشه؛ خودم از اونجا خریدم. نمیدونم که آیا الان هم موجودی داره یا نه.

----------


## شاپرک

> من اسم کیبوردی که میخواستی رو های لایت کردم و کپی پیست کردم داخل سایتی به نام گوگل دات کام و برای اینکه بیشتر نتایج فارسی ببینم یک کمله *خرید* هم گذاشتم بغلش و به یکی از دهها جوابی که سوالت میتونه داشته باشه رسیدم.  اصلا سخت نبود. اصلا  .
> 
> http://www.takrayan.ir/takrayan/main...at.asp?catid=7


خيلي زحمت به خودت نده شما !!! راههايي كه شما رفتين رو من خودم آسفالت كردم.

حتما يه دليل داشتم كه پرسيدم وگرنه الان يه بچه 5 ساله هم ميدونه كه چه جوري تو Google سرچ كنه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ممنونم آقاي كشاورز

----------


## ASP.NET2

چه بحث  باحالی. جایی رو میشناسید که Keyboard Tuning بکنن.؟ JK
کی برد من صدا داره راستش منم از صداش خوشم می آد. 
Power Master -PMK-6400
من نتونستم عکسشو پیدا کنم. ولی باحاله خوش هیکله.multimedia و اینجور چیزا هم داره روش.
اگه جامعه ی کی برد دوستا بدونن چه بلایی به سر اینترش میارم. فقط همین مونده که با چکش بکوبمش.

----------


## amin1softco

> کیبورد Eshpilen7000 مخصوص تایپ پستهای 7000 کاراکتری در فرومها.
> دارای سینتاکس هایلات.
> دارای فلش مموری داخلی 6 گیگ.
> دارای کلیدهای Z1 تا Z12 مخصوص تایپ خودکار کلمات و اصطلاحات عامیانه (بطور مثال: بتوچه، بی سواد، بی شعور، پشمک و غیره).
> دارای کلید شورتکات اینترنتی به سایتهای barnamenevis.org، wikipedia.org، gnu.org، stallman.org و بعضی سایتهای مفید و متداول دیگر.
> مجهز به فیلترشکن داخلی.
> و کلی امکانات دیگه.
> جهت تهیه به آدرس www.eshpilen-keyboards.org/7000 مراجعه نمایید.
> 
> ضمنا در این سایت بعضی از کیبوردهای تاریخی eshpilen که دچار سانحه گشته اند (اکثرا بر اثر تایپ بسیار زیاد) برای موزه ها و علاقمندان به تاریخ علم، مجموعه داران و عجایب جهان به فروش گذاشته شده اند.


 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 
دمت جیز خیلی خندیدم...

----------


## شاپرک

اومدم اعتراف كنم كه اين كيبورد اصلا حوب نيست!
بعضي وقتها بعضي كليد هاش اصلا كار نميكنه خود به خود هم درست ميشه البته بعد از اينكه يكي زدم تو سرش!
حالت ارگونوميك اش خوبه ولي كلا مثل اينكه قاطي داره!

----------


## returnx

هیچ کیبوردی مثل کیبورد های FARASSOO خودمون دوام نداره ، من الان 7 سال FARASSOO 2880  رو دارم هنوز بخوبیه روز اول دراه کار میکنه ، اونم با تایپ کردن و Enter زدن های من که رو لپ تاپ هر کی تایپ میکنم داد طرف در میاد...
ساده ی ساده هم هست ، دکمه ی اضافی هم نداره...
فقط کمی سرو صدا داره مخصوصا دکمه Space که از نظر من خیلی لذت بخشه...
اینم لینکش...

----------


## شاپرک

عنوان اين تاپيك هست : مدل كيبورد مخصوص يك برنامه نويس!
مدل هاي كيبورد زيادن اما مهم ارگونوميك بودن و بي سروصدا بودنشه! (البته براي يك برنامه نويس)

----------

